

Trolls (2008) - revorad
http://www.paulgraham.com/trolls.html

======
pg
Wow, 8,000 uniques a day. Those were the days. Now we get over 90,000.

~~~
revorad
Yeah, that is amazing. I think we get more trolls too now, but probably not
11x. I do worry about some of the kinds of comments that get upvoted now.

